# LOTS OF ERRORS on Passmark memtest86 v7.1



## patrickfeeneytamayo (May 6, 2018)

Hi,
The problem is  that when i play comp on csgo, the server kicks me for paks errors. I've tried checking for disk errors and ram ones. The disk is perfect. I am using Passmark memtest V7.1 right now, and it shows me more than 1000 errors. IDK what to do with this.
Intel core i7 4770
Ram 16 gb 1600mhz (8x2)
Motherboard gigabyte, dont remember right now. It has 4 ram slots 1 pci express, 1 pci 2.0 i think. (chipset of proccesor)
Gtx 750 ti
Masterwatt lite 600wats 80 plus.

1:20 h have passed, now it shows more than 4000 errors


----------



## Solaris17 (May 6, 2018)

the ram is bad replace it or RMA


----------



## patrickfeeneytamayo (May 6, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> the ram is bad replace it or RMA


what is RMA


----------



## Solaris17 (May 6, 2018)

patrickfeeneytamayo said:


> what is RMA



return to the company that made it if its under warranty. You can also try returning it to the people you bought the PC or RAM from.


----------



## patrickfeeneytamayo (May 6, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> the ram is bad replace it or RMA


I have to replace both?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 6, 2018)

patrickfeeneytamayo said:


> I have to replace both?



It is better to replace both and both could be bad. The only way to tell if one or the other is bad is tot test them individually.


----------



## re0 (May 6, 2018)

RMA stands for Return Merchandise Authorisation - or in other words, contact the manufacturer 's warranty/support team for the RAM (or PC if it is a pre-built) if it is still under warranty so they can process your claim and authorise it to be returned (if they deem it a fault).

4000 errors is a lot, so most people will assume that is a RAM fault (and is most likely). You could try to make sure that your RAM is operating at the correct frequency and timings specified by the manufacturer. If you have the model number of the RAM, I am sure that someone can help you find the specifications for it.



patrickfeeneytamayo said:


> I have to replace both?


They may require you to send both back, even if only one is faulty. I can't say for sure. Maybe you could try the above that I have mentioned and maybe even run memtest with only one stick at a time to see if you can narrow down the fault.


----------



## patrickfeeneytamayo (May 6, 2018)

Solaris17 said:


> It is better to replace both and both could be bad. The only way to tell if one or the other is bad is tot test them individually.


ok thanks


----------



## John Naylor (May 7, 2018)

In a dual channel board, you wat to install RAM in "matched pairs' that have been tested as compatible at the factory.  You never return just 1 stick as neither is guaranteed to work with any other stick.


----------



## Caring1 (May 7, 2018)

If you are running the full test including "hammer test" that will generally throw up lots of errors.
If you get booted from the servers due to "pak" errors, have you installed any game mods, as that could be the cause.


----------



## timta2 (May 7, 2018)

Make sure you have the proper voltages and timings set. Incorrect ones can cause errors.


----------



## R-T-B (May 7, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> If you are running the full test including "hammer test" that will generally throw up lots of errors.



Not if its actually stable it won't.


----------



## Mr.Scott (May 7, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> Not if its actually stable it won't.


Oh yes it will. You can have a perfectly stable machine and still get disturbance errors.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Row_hammer


----------



## patrickfeeneytamayo (May 8, 2018)

ok thx to all!


----------



## coonbro (May 8, 2018)

best to run each stick individually / one at a time   in each slot   if it passes in first slot move to the next and so on  then  the next stick the same   [ helps insure you don't have a bad slot or your not setting the memory fully in the slot  kinda thing  and show what stick is bad of the 2  if one is   ] improperly seated   memory will error  

   be sure you got the latest revision  of memtest    86 or memtest 86+  [looks pretty out dated on the 86+ ]   you show on memtest 86   7.1 but its  ''  MemTest86 V7.5 Free Edition Download (also includes V4 for old machines)''

my  4670 with 2x8 1600's ran out fine   after 12 hrs  on each stick  under there XMP  setting  so it should work  with yours  [  booted off pen drive and or a dvd iso  ]  ''

Image for creating bootable CD (ISO format)
Image for creating bootable USB Drive
choose the correct one you want to use .

anyway I used a older copy I had  and nothing passed   sticks were not supported  under it  so  use that latest  

https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm

if one stick cant pass   with 2 trys  its RMA   I just had a gskill rma  of a old kit of there and it was simple and easy  took like 3 days to get it there and near overnight to get a new kit back from them .

just default any overclocking and set the xmp and run it   a bad oc will throw a lot of errors  on good parts 

I pass that hammer test everytime  , but they did claim a issues with it at one time , so   you'd think they fixed it by now 

''*Why am I only getting errors during Test 13 Hammer Test?*

*''a significant number of RAM modules manufactured 2010 or newer are affected by this defect. In simple terms, susceptible RAM modules can be subjected to disturbance errors                                                         when repeatedly accessing addresses in the same memory bank but different rows in a short period of time.''*

*key wording  ''''a significant number of RAM modules manufactured 2010 or newer are affected by this defect*'' as in defective memory you bought  or own  

https://www.memtest86.com/troubleshooting.htm

good luck


----------



## Hood (May 8, 2018)

patrickfeeneytamayo said:


> I have to replace both?


I had a bad Corsair stick, part of a 2 x 4Gb kit.  They wanted me to send both, but I emailed them and said i needed to keep one, to eliminate down time.  They allowed me to RMA just one stick, and it all worked out fine. So if you have no spares, you should just ask (and make damn sure you send back the right one!).


----------



## R-T-B (May 8, 2018)

Mr.Scott said:


> Oh yes it will. You can have a perfectly stable machine and still get disturbance errors.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Row_hammer



Ok, I haven't for several runs at least.  Might be a ram quality thing.  Thanks for the read.


----------



## Caring1 (May 8, 2018)

Hood said:


> I had a bad Corsair stick, part of a 2 x 4Gb kit.  They wanted me to send both, but I emailed them and said i needed to keep one, to eliminate down time.  They allowed me to RMA just one stick, and it all worked out fine. So if you have no spares, you should just ask (and make damn sure you send back the right one!).


I had the same with G.Skill, I emailed and said I needed to keep one good stick to keep my system running and they were fine with only sending back the defective stick of Ram, although they do say they prefer both back if a set.


----------



## coonbro (May 8, 2018)

well you don't want to mix memory   a memory in a kit is factory matched    out side of that they cant guarantee  then to work  . even the sane brand same model number and all the same the stick you first bought can have these micron  IC's  in them and the ones you get today could not and be say Hynix   that ever changing  all you get is with in that line of memory's specs   .

most like gskill got that stated on there sites .  why it allways recommended to buy the amount of memory you need in a factory tested and matched kit  .  notice on there rma form  you list the part memorys part numbers  ??    like a 2 stick kit is 0000000001 and 000000002  then they now you did buy as a kit   not just crap you throwed together in any old way .

''

*Q:*
I want to install more memory, in addition to my existing memory kit. What are my options?

*A:*
We do not recommend mixing memory kits, regardless of brand or model.

By mixing memory kits together, there may be compatibility issues such as unable to boot or unable to operate at rated specifications.

Each of our memory kit are thoroughly tested to ensure compatibility within each memory kit. And because we have not tested our memory kit with your existing memory kit, we cannot guarantee compatibility when multiple kits are used.

https://www.gskill.com/en/faq/DRAM_Memory

''I had the same with G.Skill, I emailed and said I needed to keep one good stick to keep my system running and they were fine with only sending back the defective stick of Ram, although they do say they prefer both back if a set.''

not to say its not true but hard to swallow  on that.   cause they now cant cover there butt on any guarantee  over doing that

for me I want the factory  tested and matched memory kit   over any risk of a what ever  and end up with stability issues no matter how slight or small   . that's just common sense  if your looking for a solid and stable build


----------



## patrickfeeneytamayo (May 9, 2018)

thx


----------



## coonbro (May 9, 2018)

I wanted to ask  and forgot  , if you  installed the cpu  or if you use a aftermarket cpu cooler  that don't use the stock type mounting [ push pins in this case ]  ?

now  some guys found there cooler mounting had been a cause   like the coolers back plate wrong or forgot insulation  ect...   or most  it was the tightened down the cooler  too much or lopsided  that caused  stress on the pcb  memory slot closest to the cpu  / cpu socket  and just loosened the cooler bolts  and was good  to go after that

then I worse case you could say   when they installed the intel cpu  they bent pins  . all it can take is one  - bent pin stories are common around with intel  and I guess easy to do if not carefull.

you say due to pak errors ?   that's more like internet issues  / corrupted download  / incomplete download  .

I'm sure you looked at that

[to start]

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/639768-counter-strike-global-offensive/63922915

ttps://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/1zj9gt/i_am_getting_so_fcking_sick_of_this_pak_error/?st=jgz4k4zn&sh=09dd25f3


no help offered [sad]
https://steamcommunity.com/discussions/forum/9/537402115078514061/

they can be quick to blame your hardware  when I fact it could be there poorly optimized and poorly coded  software that doing it or cause damage to your hardware  .  remember there software does no wrong  its all ways you and your hardware ..

that's seeing you only pointed this out with that one game at issue and now you chasing your tail  over your hardware  or putting yourself in a mess  that you may not of been in the first place   over there game / software ?

suer seem a lot of guy got bad memory or a failing harddrive with this game  . by no means it the crap software , setam /uplay/or origins malware clients  being used , right ? hmmmmmmm.....


----------

